# Wet furnace filter ???



## fluepipe3 (Nov 2, 2008)

Make and model of furnace would be helpful, could be a few thngs,depending on unit


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

It is a Bryant 90 High Efficiency model.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

If you have a humidifier for your heating system look at this! They have a float that regulates the amount of water in the tray!
If it gets seized up for some reason, the water will overflow and run all over the place.
If this is the reason, trace the small water line back to where it connects to the main water pipe and shut off the tap, where it connects.
Humidifiers need annual maintenance, and if your hasn't been looked after properly, this will surely be the source of the leak.


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if I've got a humidifier. How do I know if I've got one of those?

I found a hose behind the removable front panel with a puddle of water under it. The hose doesn't look like it has a hole so maybe it's leaking from the connection where the clamp is. I'll see if I can pull it out and check tonight. Luckily the weather has warmed up a little the past few days so I haven't had to use the furnace.

Thanks again.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

If you could post a couple of pics. of your furnace, we could tell you if you have a humidifier or not!


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

Above 90% AFUE, a furnace is "condensing," which means it recaptures some of the heat wasted in traditional systems by condensing escaping water vapor. That condensate must drain somewhere, and that might be the hose you're referring to. Make sure it is not clogged. Sucking on it with a shop vac from the other end often helps.

BTW, this post would have been best for the HVAC forum


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

dac122 said:


> Above 90% AFUE, a furnace is "condensing," which means it recaptures some of the heat wasted in traditional systems by condensing escaping water vapor. That condensate must drain somewhere, and that might be the hose you're referring to. Make sure it is not clogged. Sucking on it with a shop vac from the other end often helps.
> 
> BTW, this post would have been best for the HVAC forum


 Thats a very good point! Don't know why it never occurred to me.
I have a high efficiency furnace and the condensate drains into a pump on the floor, where it's pumped via a plastic tube into the laundry tub.
Blockage, or a pump failure could also be the problem!


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a similar problem with a furnace where the condensation tube was snaked too far down into the floor drain until the end was submerged in the trap. This created air pressure in the hose so condensation wasn't allowed to travel down the tube and it would drain into the furnace instead. 

It looked to me like it had been a problem for a while because the previous owner had caulked the bejesus out of the area where it leaked. A shame, because simply pulling the hose out of the drain solved the problem.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

had a similar problem w/condensation from the a/c units into the plenum & exchanger,,, the drain lines from condensate tray'd plugg'd w/dirt,,, coat hanger on drill cleared the hose & drilled hole into plenum allow me to flush line,,, never thought of the wet/dry vac :thumbsup: thanks !


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys sorry I haven't been on here in a few days, but I finally got a chance to check out the furnace a little more today. The hose I suspected has deteriorated and has several holes a rips throughout it. Now I just have to find somewhere to buy the new hole.

Thanks again for all the help/suggestions.


----------

